# Identification of an old NON STANLEY plane



## chueyjose (Jul 8, 2015)

Can anyone ID or point me in the right direction of this what appears to be knock off #3? The only inscription is the number "3" thanks


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Well I can tell you one thing. It is indeed a plane. The lever cap seems to have beveled edges and a two hole locking design, that to me looks like the spitting image of my number 5 Craftsman plane. Although I can't really see that much in the picture. Looks sort of like a mahogany handle so again I'm thinking Craftsman, it's a smooth bottom so it's fairly generic. Sorry but I'm really not that much help. I am curious on your plans for it though. You planning on restoring it?


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Perhaps made by the same Acme company that shipped stuff to Wylie Coyote. Just order it and 5 seconds later it arrives from a guy on a scooter.. 
There is a site out there somewhere that helps identify old planes.
Try Google for "wood plane identifier" .. I had it bookmarked once upon a time on my old tablet..


----------



## chueyjose (Jul 8, 2015)

WeebyWoodWorker said:


> Well I can tell you one thing. It is indeed a plane. The lever cap seems to have beveled edges and a two hole locking design, that to me looks like the spitting image of my number 5 Craftsman plane. Although I can't really see that much in the picture. Looks sort of like a mahogany handle so again I'm thinking Craftsman, it's a smooth bottom so it's fairly generic. Sorry but I'm really not that much help. I am curious on your plans for it though. You planning on restoring it?


I did restore it to working condition. The only thing is the iron is shot. I'm trying to find a replacement for it.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

As your plane appears to be a "generic brand", consider measuring the width, length, thickness of the "old iron", and go on line or to local tag/garage sales to find a matching replacement. Be safe.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

chueyjose said:


> I did restore it to working condition. The only thing is the iron is shot. I'm trying to find a replacement for it.


 Nice! as long as you can get it working well your golden!


----------

